# Sydney's Bringin' Sexy Back!



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

She's out of heat and lookin' sexier then ever!...ok well I might be a little partial, but her muscle tone and definition excites me just a bit...:woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Speechless, amazing dog you have there.. She is in awesome shape what kind of work do you do with her? how did you get the cow hide attached to the rope?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That might just be one of the most amazing dogs I 've seen. She is beautiful!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sydney is just HOT!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Speechless, amazing dog you have there.. She is in awesome shape what kind of work do you do with her? how did you get the cow hide attached to the rope?


Thank you! We play some springpole, flirtpole, and Schutzhund...but for the most part she a big couch potato!

I drilled a hole in the hide to get the rope through it...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

She looks great.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

That's right Sydney! Show Justin Timberlake what SEXY *really* looks like!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dude. Nitpicky beotch stuff here, but didn't you post back in 2008 on another forum that you were getting her spayed because you didn't want any accidents with future boy puppers? What made you change your mind, or did you just put it off? And I'm not suggesting that she doesn't look great. She looks phenomenal.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

d*mn she's gorgeous. one of the best here in my opinion. sexy as h*ll.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Dude. Nitpicky beotch stuff here, but didn't you post back in 2008 on another forum that you were getting her spayed because you didn't want any accidents with future boy puppers? What made you change your mind, or did you just put it off? And I'm not suggesting that she doesn't look great. She looks phenomenal.


Sydney looks amazing!!!

Lindsay you're right, and it was on this forum I thought?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy smokes look at syds jaw muscles!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lookin good as always. She is just flat out gorgeous


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Dude. Nitpicky beotch stuff here, but didn't you post back in 2008 on another forum that you were getting her spayed because you didn't want any accidents with future boy puppers? What made you change your mind, or did you just put it off? And I'm not suggesting that she doesn't look great. She looks phenomenal.


Not really sure that I owe you an explanation of my personal life...I don't ask about yours. But if you remember reading those posts I am suprised you don't remember reading the posts where I lived in a townhouse, and fell on hard times, I rehomed the main reason I wanted to have her spayed-it wasn't just "boy puppers", and then she was the only dog in the house...so I guess you could kind of say it got put off.

A male wasn't my first choice this time around, but he happend to be available and a good fit.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She sure as heck is bringing sexy back!All the way back! She's looking great.I'm so jealous of your dogs.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Dude. Nitpicky beotch stuff here, but didn't you post back in 2008 on another forum that you were getting her spayed because you didn't want any accidents with future boy puppers? What made you change your mind, or did you just put it off? And I'm not suggesting that she doesn't look great. She looks phenomenal.


Dont get me wrong, I hate BYBs more then most people on here.

but im glad she didntup: i thought she was spayed tho as well

but cant say I wouldnt want to be first in line for another petbull(spayed/neutered)if there was a accidental litter, hhmmm....somthing to think about. Im sure im not the only one whos thinking this lol

ok, now plz forget that i said that, i never encourage people to do stuff like that normally


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o yea, i forgot to say,

GORGEOUS DOG!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

as always she's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you dont' owe anyone anything on here those of us that know you know your responsable enough to keep and accident from happening!!!!!!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

what a beautiful dog...... unbelievable!..... keep on training her hard.... wow.


----------



## trav82 (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful girl..


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I have always like that pretty girl!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG!! Sydney is looking phenomenal!! She's just beautiful! Great job and keep it up!! Oh, and don't hesitate to post more pix!! Can't get enough of Sydney!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

When I seen the post I ignored it; she is a sexy bitch... not bad man.. not bad at all... I think we all are all to familiar with procrastination; why do today what you can put off til' tomorrow  I would like to see her coursing, outstanding little dog.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

No need to get defensive (bystanders included). If it was personal, private business I never would have brought it out in the open, but it was all stuff that was discussed on public message boards so I didn't see the taboo in asking. We all make our own judgments about what is responsible and not; I just like to know I'm not crazy when I think I remember something.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Dude. Nitpicky beotch stuff here, but...


No worries, not trying to get terribly defensive, but I took my stance based on the way your original post started out...also it probably would have just been a better question to ask by PM, just my opinion. :cheers:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

gosh that sydney is lookin so good. love seein her pics when you post em. thanks a million times


----------

